# BMW wheel fitment



## nubee12 (May 18, 2012)

I have seen several post stating most bmw wheels fit. Is there any that don't fit have seen some reasonable wheels on ebay for sale. Just need some 15" to mount slicks on


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a chart of the BMW wheels that will work, you will need 5x120mm with a high positive offset.

BMW _ Vehicle Bolt Pattern Reference


----------



## nubee12 (May 18, 2012)

thank you much ..


----------

